

Japan tooth patch could be end of decay - NonEUCitizen
http://www.france24.com/en/20120916-japan-tooth-patch-could-be-end-decay

======
Mordor
Well, I'm guessing the next fad will be to install these things with colored
patterns after chopping out chunks of your teeth...

------
goombastic
Like the dentists are going to allow that.

